# The French spit on Lance Armstrong



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

http://www.reuters.co.uk/printerFri...&storyID=551318

Tour director says fans spat at Armstrong
Wed July 21, 2004 02:44 PM ET

L'ALPE D'HUEZ, France (Reuters) - Tour de France director Jean-Marie Leblanc has admitted he had seen fans spit at five-times champion Lance Armstrong during the 15.5-km time trial to L'Alpe d'Huez.
Leblanc also said the swarming crowds on the twisting climb on Wednesday had frightened him as riders, including Armstrong, were forced to weave through excited fans who jumped out on to the road.

"I was scared too and I felt relieved when we reached the section with barriers," Leblanc told Reuters after stage winner Armstrong described the stage as a "bad idea" and hit out at some German fans.

"Until this morning, everybody thought this time trial was a good idea and now we realised it was not so.

"There were lots of aggressive fans surrounding the riders and I even saw two idiots spit at Lance Armstrong."

"Unfortunately I doubt you can put barriers on the 14 kilometres of the climb," he added.

Armstrong, who stormed to victory nearly a minute ahead of his closest challenger Jan Ullrich and now looks set for a record sixth Tour win, urged organisers to think seriously about holding another time trial at the ski resort.

"I don't know if that's such a good thing for the Tour de France. I don't think it's safe. I think organisers should watch out," said the American.

*I thought that it may be some kind of compliment over there!! Like they were bathing him or something? Maybe he should throw some underarm de-oderant & razor blades at them as he rides to his 6th victory. *


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Too bad the French can surrender to everything but the call of basic hygine.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Was it just a coincidence that Warner Brothers named their cartoon skunk "Peppy LePew" and voiced it with a french accent? I think not. 8)


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Anybody know if Orbitz or somebody else has cheap tickets to France? I'll fly over there and PISS on any frog that messes with Lance. Ultimate freaking pussies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:uc: :francais: :FM:


----------



## Maximus (Jul 24, 2004)

yea the spit on lance now but watch if their country ever got attacked who would they want to help, that just pisses me off got dam surrender monkeys


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Think of this before you buy French Wine or any other French products :evil:


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Q: Why are there so many tall, leafy trees along all the streets in Paris?

A: The German army prefers to march in the shade.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Well we all can raise our fist and cheer. Lance has made it 6 straight wins in a row, making a new Tour de France record. While not a big bike fan (I hate seeing fat guys in spandex every weekend who immitate Lance and bike in packs of 10 &amp;amp; hog the road) I do enjoy rubbing their snotty French noses in the fact that this man has come back from cancer to beat their collective @sses yet again.

:uc: :francais:

B: :GNANA: :BNANA: *&amp;lt;---I love these guys*

Posted Thu 29 Jul, 2004:

*Saw this bumper sticker &amp; couldn't resist. *










Posted Wed 04 Aug, 2004:

CNN: Lance Armstrong to be stripped of his latest win!!! 
CNN is reporting that Lance Armstrong may be stripped of his 6th Tour de France title.

In a random check for banned substances, 3 substances were found in Armstrong's hotel room that are banned by the French.

The three substances were reported to be toothpaste, deodorant, and soap.


----------

